# ACURA COCKAPOOS - Anyone get their puppy here?



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to find information on this breeder. Has anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I looked into then when I was getting Willow and found some questionable stuff and they don't DNA test so I went with Sugar and Spice cockapoos in SC. A few people on here did and we are all very pleased. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ringo is from Acura. He is happy and healthy, and I am very happy with him. They are not very communicative.

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

I am located in Northern Virginia.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jayded said:


> Ringo is from Acura. He is happy and healthy, and I am very happy with him. They are not very communicative.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


Don't forget beautiful. Ringo is a real stunner. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you. He is pretty adorable 

I was not looking for a dog, just saw Ringo's picture and fell in love. I did see some negative stuff after I put down my deposit, but I decided to go through with it. I didn't know anything about DNA testing at that point, and it never occurred to me to meet the parents, nor was it offered, although I can't say a request to see them would have been denied. Visits were not encouraged, and had to be scheduled, definitely no drop ins. I sent an email a few days after I got Ringo to let her know how he was settling and never heard back, so I haven't bothered since. 
On the plus side, my vet was over the moon with Ringo, raved about how healthy he was, and yes, Ringo is a wonderful, smart, beautiful pup.


Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jayded said:


> Thank you. He is pretty adorable
> 
> I was not looking for a dog, just saw Ringo's picture and fell in love. I did see some negative stuff after I put down my deposit, but I decided to go through with it. I didn't know anything about DNA testing at that point, and it never occurred to me to meet the parents, nor was it offered, although I can't say a request to see them would have been denied. Visits were not encouraged, and had to be scheduled, definitely no drop ins. I sent an email a few days after I got Ringo to let her know how he was settling and never heard back, so I haven't bothered since.
> On the plus side, my vet was over the moon with Ringo, raved about how healthy he was, and yes, Ringo is a wonderful, smart, beautiful pup.
> ...


I am in the same boat with Jake. I knew nothing but that I wanted him. His parents were not tested. His mom was bread back to a cocker which I have not seen elsewhere. But I love him. He is healthy for now and I have good insurance. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoisP (Jan 28, 2015)

My name is Lois. I have just gotten my new cockapoo boy from Acura and could not be happier! He is darling, sweet, happy and so healthy! I have read the comments above and I want to say Dee was very helpful and answers all my questions even I have taken him home. I was really impressed! BTW....she does do PRA/PRCD, CERF testing so that made me feel better about my little man! BTW..his name is Winston! Thanks!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

LoisP said:


> My name is Lois. I have just gotten my new cockapoo boy from Acura and could not be happier! He is darling, sweet, happy and so healthy! I have read the comments above and I want to say Dee was very helpful and answers all my questions even I have taken him home. I was really impressed! BTW....she does do PRA/PRCD, CERF testing so that made me feel better about my little man! BTW..his name is Winston! Thanks!


I noticed she just started testing in the past few months.


----------



## LoisP (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi...well all dogs tested have a logo on their pages showing the results for the Pra/prcd test. I guess better late than never and if the dogs pass their health exams/testing then it is a good thing! From what I have been reading a lot of dna testing is not available for the problems that are common like cataracts. Hidden genes can pop up anywhere but doing what you can is best! I love my Winston and again, I am happy with his breeder.


----------



## DogLover4 (Nov 8, 2016)

This place is not dog friendly. Whether you have purchased a healthy dog from them or not, the fact is that they do not take care of these defenseless animals.

I live in the neighborhood behind their ''dog farm''. It's 10:30 pm on a very chilly night (45 degrees with a breeze). The dogs are constantly barking, more like whining, and obviously left outside all night. We hear them bark all day too but it's not the noise that bothers us. It's the fact that no one that cares at all for the life of a dog would subject them to what this place does. These dogs need rescuing, not adoption. The people running this place don't deserve a dime. I've done some research and am convinced that any and all positive reviews are planted. I seriously doubt that someone would waste their time posting on a place like ''Fraud Report'' just to lie. I lose sleep, not because of the noise from barking, mine bark too, it's because I know these dogs aren't taken care of and it's only going to get colder. Please help me get the word out. Acura Cockapoos is a terrible breeder and should face repercussions for what they are doing to their dogs.


----------



## TrixiePeanut (Mar 4, 2017)

I got a puppy from Acura, but now that I know more about breeders, I would never get another one from her. They don't allow you to come and visit to meet the parents or see where the dogs are kept. They are very rude and flip out when you ask questions about the dogs. I got many nasty emails in the process, just because I was asking about how the dogs are kept, etc. Also, she does not care about her dogs they are just for breeding and then she sends them to a dog rescue after she has bred them several times. Beware. This is a terrible puppy mill.


----------

